# Prayers Please



## LPBeier (Mar 6, 2008)

I have osteo arthritis and this winter it has hit my left shoulder and right knee very badly.  The shoulder is getting better; however the knee pain recently spread up and down the whole leg and is unbearable, even for someone who has dealt with chronic pain (Fibromyalgia and a fractured back) for going on 16 years.

I had some tests done yesterday and the clinic called me at 6 pm to come in for the results.  When they call you that quickly and say they have to see you right away you worry.  

Anyway, the blood test for clotting came back positive. Now this doesn't mean there IS a blood clot, it means they have to dig deeper.  So I spent 6 hours in the ER waiting for an ultrasound test, only to find out I had to wait until this morning.  I go in one hour.

What I need prayer for is that my leg is getting worse and all my pain control techniques have gone right out the window.  I will have to sit at the hospital for another several hours to wait for the results and I am not comfortable in that atmosphere, and there is no way I can lay down when I need to for the pain.  Also, I am not sure what I want from this.  If it is positive, it could be serious but they can treat it.  But if it is negative I am back at square one.

I guess the big thing for me is that I have a border I need to look after and my busy season is just starting with a wedding cake I haven't finished designing due in mid April and I have three brides I need to meet with regarding receptions/cakes.

I am sorry to draw this out, but if you could just pray that I get some relief soon, and that I won't fall apart from pain and lack of sleep, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## mikki (Mar 6, 2008)

prayers are sent LP,stay strong and rest when you can.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 6, 2008)

sorry to hear it, lp.

i hope the pain eases, and you can rest comfortably very soon. sending good vibes to help you feel better...}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## pdswife (Mar 6, 2008)

Prayers have been sent.


----------



## plumies (Mar 6, 2008)

My thoughts are with you and hope your pain eases very soon.


----------



## Barb L. (Mar 6, 2008)

Prayers have been sent, wishing all the best for you.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks everyone, DH just came to pick me up.  I will be gone most of the day but will try and update you when I get back.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry you are having difficulties, Laurie.  Rest assured that prayers are being sent your way.  Hang in there and lean on us here at DC whenever you feel the need.  Someone is ALWAYS here.


----------



## DawnT (Mar 6, 2008)

lp,  My prayers are with you.  I pray you get the relief you need.  Dawn


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 6, 2008)

Lp, I am sending all my healing thoughts and energy to you. I can't imagine what it is like to live with constant pain and I'm praying you will be restored to perfect health.


----------



## Barbara L (Mar 6, 2008)

I am praying for you.  I pray that whatever the results of the tests, you find relief from this pain.

 Barbara


----------



## smoke king (Mar 6, 2008)

Best wishes and my prayers are on their way to you.

Sometimes we all lose sight of how good we have it when we have our health.

God bless-I hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## middie (Mar 6, 2008)

Sending you good vibes. Feel better soon


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you everyone.  We just got back from the hospital and the good news is I do not have a blood clot in my leg.  The bad news is that they just say it is part of my arthritis and since none of the normal treatments for that don't work, there isn't anything they can do.  They gave me some pain medicine which I insisted doesn't work and sent me home.

So, now I really have to start rethinking my career - even though I have people to help me occasionally, because my catering business is part time I can't afford to pay anyone full time to help me if I am not in good health.

Anyway, I just wanted to say thank you for all your prayers and good thoughts.  If I can just get some decent sleep, I know I will be able to see the brighter side of all this.  Too bad I can't stand too long - the one thing that stops me from having a pity party is to bake up a storm!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 6, 2008)

Laurie,
you have my prayers and all good thoughts..I have a mild form of arthritis so can imagine the intense pain you feel..Try, to get some rest..Nothing, but nothing is as important as YOU...While you're resting imagine the brides cake you are working on, then when you feel up to it finish it and make it a master piece.. Plan a baking frenzy with someone to clean it up for you..Just plan it..If you love doing it, it will make you smile and a smile, will help ease the pain..Wish I could take some of it for you..
kadesma


----------



## DawnT (Mar 6, 2008)

LP, I'm sorry for your pain.  Find a good comedy and laugh a lot.  Take Kadesma's words and rest, plan and see it happen. My prayers are with you.  Dawn  **


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 6, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> Thank you everyone. We just got back from the hospital and the good news is I do not have a blood clot in my leg. The bad news is that they just say it is part of my arthritis and since none of the normal treatments for that don't work, there isn't anything they can do. They gave me some pain medicine which I insisted doesn't work and sent me home.
> 
> So, now I really have to start rethinking my career - even though I have people to help me occasionally, because my catering business is part time I can't afford to pay anyone full time to help me if I am not in good health.
> 
> Anyway, I just wanted to say thank you for all your prayers and good thoughts. If I can just get some decent sleep, I know I will be able to see the brighter side of all this. Too bad I can't stand too long - the one thing that stops me from having a pity party is to bake up a storm!


 
 So sorry you are suffering. Just remember, you've got all of us here at DC who care about you.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 7, 2008)

Just catching up with this. Sorry to hear of your suffering. I wish that I can offer you some advice to ease you and let you sleep. I hope you have some relief soon.


----------



## Rob Babcock (Mar 7, 2008)

Hopefully if one door closes, another will open.  Give it time and hopefully you'll be in a better place eventually.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 28, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who has been praying for me and encouraging me. Specially BuckyT's nudges to eat properly!

My leg was getting better; however, just in the past couple of days the swelling has once again increased and I am forced to rest again.  On top of that, my shoulders, upper arms and other leg are taking a beating making up for the weak leg and I am experience pain in these areas as well.  This is making sleep increasingly more difficult and I am tired of being a guinea pig going from treatment to treatment and medication to medication.  Fatigue has set in and they are not sure if this is a result of the lack of sleep or a new symptom.  I see a surgeon in a few weeks to see if there is anyway to remove the pressure on the knee in the short term or if I need to be on a list for a replacement in the long term.

I have fun here on DC discussing my passion for food; however, I am even finding that sitting at the computer is getting difficult and my times in the kitchen are getting less and less.

If you could all keep praying and thinking positive thoughts I would appreciate it very much.  Besides my family and friends you are an important lifeline for me.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 28, 2008)

My prayers are with you that you find relief and a solution soon!


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 29, 2008)

hang in there----it sounds like you are in the hands of a good doctor....if it was life threatening at this very minute they would have already put you in the hospital......it's just nail biting time to get the test(s) done and then wait on the results---lots of prayers coming your way---please let us know how all goes


----------



## KitchenScrapbook (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh no! Sorry to hear about this! I'll pray for you. Hope you can get comfortable. You've got some tough decisions ahead. Hang in there!


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2008)

hey, where's our freakin' mormon when we need him? all pray pray pray and water balloons, and our pal lp is hurtin"!

j/k lp. i'm sorry to hear about your pain, but stop stuffing your face and get some sleep, already. 


somehow you just have to rest your mind, and your body will follow. your body can't heal without sleep. resting while awake ain't enough. trust me, i know. i know about lack of sleep.

and eat a lot of seaweed and raw seeds. i'm not kidding. i was beating myself into the ground recently with work and being a dad. i felt tired all of the time, and started to get aches in my joints and debilitating cramps like charlie horses around my ribcage.

i'm not sure if it's the extra fiber, or nutrutive values of these foods (for the seaweed: nori, kapanese and korean seaweed salads, roasted laver, and dulse. for the seeds: pumpkin, sunflower, and flax) but i swear i'm 30 again. 

ok, 35.  i'm not that stupid.

hmmm, i'm not sure that i've ever given this advice before. it sounds like i'm telling you to live the life of a family dog. eat a lot, sleep a lot, look for treats and affection, and poop well.





i wanna be a dog.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks, BuckyT, I really DO appreciate your advice.  And looking at my two dogs, asleep at my feet, I wouldn't mind right now living their life.

Okay, tomorrow I stay in bed and get DH to pick up some sushi and a trip to the Asian supermarket.  My kind of food....that's why I haven't been eating lately!

And thanks to everyone else.  On one hand I hate to sound like I am complaining but on the other, it is so nice to know I have so much support.

PS  BuckyT, did the little guy enjoy his big day?


----------



## kadesma (Mar 29, 2008)

Laurie,
you have all the prayers you want and need..Good thoughts as well..If there is anything else, please PM me..Please rest as much as possible and know we all care deeply for you...
great big hugs
kades


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2008)

heya, lp.

no big dinner, but i taught him how to cast his new fishing pole. it was great. thanks for asking.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 29, 2008)

buckytom said:


> heya, lp.
> 
> no big dinner, but i taught him how to cast his new fishing pole. it was great. thanks for asking.


How is that beautiful young man of your's BT?  Getting bigger by the day?  Just got to spend the day with Cade and Carson today, took them to see Horton hears a Who...They had so much fun and so did I just being with them.

kades


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 29, 2008)

buckytom said:


> hmmm, i'm not sure that i've ever given this advice before. it sounds like i'm telling you to live the life of a family dog. eat a lot, sleep a lot, look for treats and affection, and poop well.


 
Well BT, I had a salad with raw seeds for lunch, excellent veggie sushi for dinner, a great nap this afternoon and had some great time with hubby, the pups and a couple of close friends.  

As for that last item on the list, I will refrain from comment! 

I am feeling a bit better today than yesterday, thanks to everyones' thoughts and prayers.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah!!! Glad that we all can help...........we all may in your shoes someday so it's nice to know that people care....tonic for the soul...


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 29, 2008)

*arthritis*

Have you considered acupuncture? I myself have not had it but my dog who I consider part of the family, has arthritis.  My regular vet seemed to look very depressed when he took x ray and gave me the results.  I know him well enough to know he didn't want to say what he was really thinking.  The end!  That night I got on computer and wrote this local forum about pets asking if anyone had dogs with arthritis.  Sure enough this lady suggested I go see this doctor who deals mainly in acupuncture.  I was desperate. I visited him and he said he would advise to give it try.  I have been going for four weeks now and the dog is not walking or running but he is able to continue to move on his own.  and what is truly amazing.  He had cataracts.  They are gone.  He now looks out the car window when I am driving.  Before he just laid on the seat and looked to the floor.  call me crazy if you want but when you really want help you will try anything.  I am certainly grateful as I now feel I am going to go for acupuncture myself.  the doctor moves like young person and says he does it to himself.  You think he would admit it if it didn't work?  If there is life why not work with what you got?  The docs here in US don't know everything.  More and more people are looking to other countries for what they have to offer.

Do not dare dismiss prayer.  That to me is highest in my life.  So very often I have not taken time and wonder why I feel so upset.  If I give God His time He just seems to make the day one I can handle.  Please take time to meditate and 'cast your care on HIm'   If you can just admit too much for you, He will answer in His own way.  I so often prayed for my crippled cousin to be able to walk.  I had to accept it wasn't my decision.  God only allowed for him to be able to have such a beautiful sense of humor and a love for everyone.  No matter how people stared at him, it didn't bother him.  One of God's mysterious ways.  I am so thankful in my life I have seen God in action in many people's lives.  I believe He allowed this so I would know He doesn't overlook anyone.  I pray that God will give you strength to also accept and give you help in the cross you carry.  I am also grateful believe in prayer.


----------



## SixSix210 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm with you on this one LP.  Get well, ASAP!  Nevermind about the cakes and such, take care of you first.


----------



## Green Lady (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm with In the Kitchen on this one....My cousin, a pastor of a UMC congregation in Texas, had severe pain in her hip and leg.  Osteoarthritis, sciatica.  Steroids and surgery were recommended by her specialists and she declined.  After much prayer she went to an acupuncturist.  She had to go weekly at first, and now is down to every other week.  Eventually, Lord willing, it will be once a year for maintanance.  She claims the pain is nearly 100% gone.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 30, 2008)

hmmm, i guess we should include the acupucncturists themselves in our prayers, no?


do they have acupuncture for dogs?


----------



## Bilby (Mar 31, 2008)

They do BT! ITK's dog is attending one currently! You need to read more threads instead of Who's Online!! LOL


----------



## buckytom (Mar 31, 2008)

ok, forget about bilby as a mod.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 31, 2008)

Gee you were easily converted!!! LOL


----------



## buckytom (Mar 31, 2008)

lol, i coulda said, "et tu, bilby?", or "is that an accupuncture needle in my back?"


----------



## Bilby (Mar 31, 2008)

Now if it were, you wouldn't have felt a thing.....


----------



## buckytom (Mar 31, 2008)

ok, i say we ban australia. bunch of noisy gallahs.


----------



## Bilby (Mar 31, 2008)

Well there goes fifty percent of your conversation right now!! Back to your chat with NAChef methinks! ;-)


----------



## buckytom (Mar 31, 2008)

hey, this conversation is about lp and dogs and being stabbed in the back by people half way around the world.

lol, i hope we made you laugh, lp.

now get to work!


----------



## suziquzie (Mar 31, 2008)

LP I'm not sure how I managed to miss this thread, I'm very sorry to hear you've been having such a hard time, my prayers and best thoughts are with you!
-Suz


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 31, 2008)

buckytom said:


> hey, this conversation is about lp and dogs and being stabbed in the back by people half way around the world.
> 
> lol, i hope we made you laugh, lp.
> 
> now get to work!


ok, Laverne, you and Squiggy made me laughand that's a frightening or sobering thought


----------



## In the Kitchen (Mar 31, 2008)

*buckytom*

when buckytom adds to the 'thread' his comments always bring ATTENTION plus his humor is so necessary in this world where people don't want to look at the funny side of life.  God DOES have a sense of humor!  I am sure that is why He allows buckytom to be included in so many serious comments.  Thank you buckytom for your thoughts.  Isn't there a book about a doctor stating how humor affects your diseases and also your problems? ( I have read such a book but do not want to admit that I can't remember the author. }  If only I could have such a 'gift'.  Keep on buckytom!  You and bilby sure helped to this cloudy day.  Of course, our prayers are heard no matter if we include humor.  He knows us all.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, I hope I am not interrupting anything here! And you all do make me laugh, (please never stop Bilby and BT). I feel the love through the prayers AND the jokes. Keep 'em coming!

I have tried acupuncture for other problems (including sciatica) and it is the most wonderful treatment in the world. However, due to a complication in my knee, they can't do it there.

From Saturday night until now my arthritis is rearing it's ugly head again in both hips and my arms and hands. As well, I have tendonitis flares in both shoulders from getting up and down. 

I have found that being at the computer doesn't help so I am going to take a break for awhile. I will check in by PM with Kadesma once in awhile and will be back on as soon as I feel better. 

Thanks so much everyone you are wonderful medicine.

And Bilby, you can take that needle out of BT's back any time now! You boys behave while I am gone eh?


----------



## David Cottrell (Mar 31, 2008)

You're gonna make it LP - hang in there!


----------



## Reanie525i (Mar 31, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way. Hope things get better soon.


----------



## Bilby (Apr 1, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> And Bilby, you can take that needle out of BT's back any time now!


Ohhhhh!! Spoil all my fun!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope you get some relief soon LP.


----------

